# Canon lens firmware update.



## Viggo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi guys!

I just noticed checking the firmware of my 1dx with the 2470 mk2 attached that it not only displays the camera firmware, but also the lens.

My version says 1.0.2 with the 2470, anyone else have something different, and how would I update it if there was a newer version available?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

There will be instructions on the download site. Probably a similar process to that of the firmware upgrade for the 40mm f/2.8.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There will be instructions on the download site. Probably a similar process to that of the firmware upgrade for the 40mm f/2.8.



Thanks! So I guess the 1.0.2 is the only version as of now, since I haven't seen any update.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 17, 2014)

Similar thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8583.0

It appears that if there was a firmware update, there'd be an abvisory note and you'd have to take it to a Canon service centre.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 17, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Similar thread:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8583.0
> 
> It appears that if there was a firmware update, there'd be an abvisory note and you'd have to take it to a Canon service centre.



Thanks for sharing  it would be interesting to see if everybody has the 1.0.2 in the 2470.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2014)

lintoni said:



> Similar thread:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8583.0
> 
> It appears that if there was a firmware update, there'd be an abvisory note and you'd have to take it to a Canon service centre.



That thread precedes the *user-downloadable* update for the 40/2.8 STM pancake lens. A camera released 2012 or later (including the most recent Rebel) can apply the update to the attached lens. Even after that, there was a firmware update for some supertele lenses that required them to be sent in to a service center (but similarly, I can update the firmware on my 1D X myself, but a 1D C must be sent in). I expect that if a firmware update for the 24-70 II is issued, users will be able to download and apply it themselves.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Similar thread:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## lintoni (Dec 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Similar thread:
> ...


Indeed, but unless I'm mistaken, Canon have *not *released user-downloadable firmware updates for any of their premium L lenses, whether they will in the future is another matter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Ineed, but unless I'm mistaken, Canon have *not *released user-downloadable firmware updates for any of their premium L lenses, whether they will in the future is another matter.



There's really not enough for a precedent. Only 5 lens firmware updates have come out, one for a $150 consumer lens and the other four for supertele lenses >$7000. But relatively speaking there aren't that many 300-600 MkII lenses out there, and there were even fewer at the time of the update (my 600 II came with the updated firmware, about a month after the advisory was issued). OTOH, there are a *lot* of 24-70/2.8L II lenses out there, representing a major burden on the service centers and a substantial outlay for shipping costs – I highly doubt they'd require sending the lens in.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Ineed, but unless I'm mistaken, Canon have *not *released user-downloadable firmware updates for any of their premium L lenses, whether they will in the future is another matter.
> ...


As I said, whether they will in the future is another matter. * But* they have not retrospectively made the firmware updates for the L lenses user-downloadable, for the handful who may have missed the advisory notice.


----------

